# FreeBSD on mini-notebook Pinebook Pine64 ?



## Spartrekus (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello, 

Does X11/Xorg work on the mini-notebook Pinebook Pine64 with FreeBSD?

Is there a good hardware support? Is the mother board wifi/wireless device supported?









						PINEBOOK | PINE64
					

Quad-Core Allwinner A64 @ 1.152 GHz Up to 2GB of DDR3 RAM 1080p IPS panel Built-in 802.11 b/g/n WiFi with Bluetooth 4.0 Bootable microSD and 16GB eMMC Go to Store The PINEBOOK is an 11.6″




					www.pine64.org


----------



## aragats (Feb 19, 2022)

BSD on Pinebook forums may be helpful.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks,



aragats said:


> BSD on Pinebook …



– that's _PINE64 - BSD on Pinebook Pro_.

I'm not familiar with the hardware, but the topic below is currently filed under _Embedded_ (I suggested a move to _Other architectures_):









						FreeBSD Desktop for PineBook Pro
					

Hello!  This forum thread is about FreeBSD on the Pinebook Pro.  I was able to build a custom FreeBSD image running on the Pinebook Pro. Moreover, in two versions Minimal and Desktop XFCE.  Verified that it boots from eMMC. Booting from SD card is not guaranteed.  Here are the links to download...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I'm not familiar with the hardware, but the topic below is currently filed under _Embedded_ (I suggested a move to _Other architectures_):


Why?

Right under the Embedded label it gives you the description.



> Embedded​
> Having questions related to ARM/MIPS



Now where you think it belongs:


> Other Architectures​
> 
> FreeBSD on Alpha, PC98, PowerPC or Sparc64.



See the problem. Pinebook is ARM64. So it was in the right place.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks, and sorry, I didn't look at the descriptions. 

To my untrained eye, the Pinebook Pine64 doesn't have the appearance of embedded.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2022)

I agree it doesn't appear as an embedded device but internally it is a Pine64 stuffed in a laptop shell.



			A full teardown of the Pinebook


----------

